# IR Extender



## Jus10W (Aug 15, 2012)

I've read a couple threads on here about IR extenders. I have a related question...Some receivers, bluray players, and cable boxes, have a plug-in labeled "Remote Control". I've assumed that you plug-in a IR extender similar to this one http://www.parts-express.com/pe/showdetl.cfm?partnumber=182-305, and run the wire to where it has a line of sight with the remote, but I don't know for sure.

What I'm trying to do is operate my directv box, receiver, and bluray with their stock remotes while they are located in a cabinet with solid wood doors.

Thank you in advance for any and all suggestions.


----------



## hjones4841 (Jan 21, 2009)

The Logitech IR extender works well - I am using one in my HT. One thing to remember is that the DirecTV HR DVRs are easily overloaded by strong IR signals - they won't take the commands. Careful placing of the IR emitters will solve the problem - just don't put one on top of the round IR window.


----------



## ansat (Apr 22, 2011)

I would have to give a big plus one to the ir extender from Logitech. It works well and has the fewest cable solution out there without installing big cluncky boxes.

Just my 2 cents.
Tony


----------



## Jus10W (Aug 15, 2012)

Is this what you are both referring to? http://www.amazon.com/Logitech-915-000139-Harmony-Extender-System/dp/B003FST9EC. 

"Easy does it: Simply place the IR receiver next to your TV, set the IR blaster and mini blasters next to the devices inside the cabinet, and you're done." So, the only part that needs to be visible (in sight of the remote control) is the IR receiver? Just want to clarify.


Thanks


----------



## ansat (Apr 22, 2011)

That is it. Easiest one I have ever set up. Should work well. You would not be using the IR port in the back of the units but the blaster to reflect off the wood cabinet.


----------



## Anthony (Oct 5, 2006)

For most applications, you are correct with your original assumption. The AVR is all that has to be visible by the remote and it will echo what it receives through those ports to the IR emitters so you can have other gear behind racks and such.

My old rear projection TV had the same thing and it allowed me to keep my gear to the side of the TV, but not necessarily visible from the couch.

That being said, different manuf. might have custom or brand-specific stuff. However both my TV and AVR that had this feature just came with the same kind of IR emitter you linked to.


----------



## richkeene (Apr 12, 2013)

Has anyone considered a Keene Electronics product? They offer a wide range from direct input to your equipment or the use of emitters. 

The choice they offer is quite wide including different types of emitters, dual/blinking/fascia mounted
and the same with the receivers, fascia mounted/panel mounted/wall plate and many more


----------



## Jus10W (Aug 15, 2012)

I do not know a thing about Keene Electronics, but I'm not really an electronics guru.

I ended up going with the URC-RFS200 with PowerBlaster. For around $70-$80 at the time I thought it was a great deal and it has worked great for the past 5+ months, still working great. 

http://www.amazon.com/URC-RFS200-PowerPak-MasterControl-PowerBlaster/dp/B000FL9E6U/ref=sr_1_1?s=electronics&ie=UTF8&qid=1366128349&sr=1-1&keywords=URC+URC-RFS200+Universal+Remote+Control


----------



## kingpin748 (Feb 20, 2013)

Monoprice has got dual-band IR repeaters for $17. Used them in 3 setups now without issue. 

http://www.monoprice.com/products/p...=10105&cs_id=1011009&p_id=9895&seq=1&format=2

Nice thing about this guy is you can still buy a few 3.5mm cables and still use the IR input on the back of your equipment instead of the putting the sticky over the IR receiver on the front of it. That's if your equipment is so equipped.


----------



## joonbug99 (Feb 24, 2011)

I have a question about the above ref monoprice product. Is a Logitech 650 compatible with this emitter. Can I use the emitter and keep my equipment behind a closed cabinet. 

Thanks for the help.


----------



## cavchameleon (Jan 7, 2008)

It's basically just a repeater so should work fine with your Logitech 650. I have no problems with my Harmony One being repeated by an extender.


----------



## MrAngles (May 1, 2012)

My 650 works great with that extender, as well as every other remote I've used with it.


----------



## joonbug99 (Feb 24, 2011)

Thanks for the replies!!!! Ordering it NOW!!!


----------

